# Colquitt County near Cook County Line



## shag377

Anyone seen anything?  I have not hit the woods since I turned all of the weeds under.  No corn or cameras out yet.


----------



## Gone Fishin

We are heading up there this weekend.  Keeping fingers crossed.  Planted (peas/clover) & put out corn ~month ago.  Drove up last weekend to check cameras and refill corn.  A few does on camera, but ZERO bucks.  

Only need to see 2 deer (son/stepson) to make it a great trip.


----------



## Gone Fishin

Nada - We didn't see anything all last weekend.  It was really wet and way to hot to be hunting.


----------



## TEAM GetAFFtrIT

I haven't made it up to hunt this year due to work. Did make it up to do a little work saw a decent bit of sign and a few deer. My friends place just outside of Moultrie has seen a bunch of deer so far but no big bucks during daylight hours. I'm trying to get up there to hunt the weekend before thanksgiving if I can work it out.


----------



## Gone Fishin

They are beginning to move.  Could see a good one in this area any time between not and T-Giving.


----------



## shag377

A friend dropped  small 5 pt near the house this a.m.

Dog jumped it.  Didn't see dog though.


----------



## Blackston

Got the does waiting on big boy to loose his mind won't be long


----------



## Gone Fishin

We are heading up Friday morning.  Hoping to put my stepson on a buck.  Size is not important.  He has shot 2 does, but no bucks.  Hope my son gets something as well, but don't care if it is a doe or a 10pt.


----------



## jklaus

Well any news lately ? We have not had anything seems dead.


----------



## shag377

Nothing.  I had a fresh fire break cut, so I am hopeful something will walk it.


----------



## shag377

Nothing.  My corn pile is still untouched as are the food plots.

Has anyone seen anything?


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander

Got it done today. Nice 12 point!


----------



## shag377

Excellent


----------



## Gone Fishin

Deer on our small place disappeared completely.  Went from having daytime pics every other day and tons of night pics to an occasional night pick.  We only have 20 acres, but we only hunt it ~2-3 weekend/yr.  We only take 1 or 2 deer off of it.  

Last day, did a little walk about the property, towards the east where we never venture to avoid spreading our scent all over the woods, and I found a lock on stand, in the creek bottom.  Looks like the local poachers extra hunting pressure wasn't accounted for in our overall hunting scheme.


----------



## Gone Fishin

Talked with neighbor.  They found a stand on their land as well and called the DNR.  They came out and got the stand and confronted the poacher.


----------



## Buckfever

Good to hear they caught him!


----------

